# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  [Android] Race Illegal: High Speed 3D (1.0.5) [Гонки, RUS]

## kikorik

*Race Illegal: High Speed 3D*

*Разработчик:* Herocraft LTD, Apetrus LTD
*Язык интерфейса*: multi/rus
*Системные требования*: Android OS 2.3+
*Цена:* FREE(бесплатно)
*Год выпуска*: 2013 г.
*Версия игры*: 1.0.5
*Размер игры*: 9 mb
*Категория игры*: Аркады, Гонки
*Рейтинг на маркете*: 4,0

  
В мире нелегальных автогонок опасность превращается в смысл жизни. Попробуй выдержать сумасшедший ритм и стать первым!
Тебя ждет множество трасс, риск и слава. Жги асфальт в Race Illegal! Стань самым крутым стритрейсером, живи на полной скорости!
  

• онлайн игра с реальными игроками 
• тюнинг и апгрейд автомобилей
• 20 трасс и 9 уникальных машин
• таблица онлайн рекордов и личная статистика
• динамичный игровой процесс
• реалистичная игровая физика
• атмосфера настоящего стрит-рейсинга
• лихо закрученный сюжет
• встроена поддержка системы обратной связи Immersion

*Дополнительные ссылки:*

uploading.com
Яндекс.Диск
sendfile
dropbox
mediafire

----------

